# Lowrider bike for sale



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Been thinking of selling one of my bikes, hmu with some offers if interested.....


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

A couple more pics of the bike....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

GL on your sale homie


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> GL on your sale homie


Thanks bro...mite throw in another set of forks and sissy bar with the bike too..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice frame!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttt....nobody wants to buy? Guess I better do more upgrades for future shows then...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

dee_5o5 said:


> Ttt....nobody wants to buy? Guess I better do more upgrades for future shows then...


 How much u lookin to get?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> How much u lookin to get?


Pm sent!


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

How much u want for it nd will u part it


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I'm thinking 400 or 450 for the bike...but I don't think I would part it out just yet..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

G/L ON THE SALE....THATS A FAIR PRICE!


----------



## royalty ray (Jul 18, 2011)

hey bro u got pics on the bike can u send me a pics 210 251 6197 very intrested


----------



## royalty ray (Jul 18, 2011)

hey bro would u take $400 if u do ill buy it my number is 210 251 6197


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fleetangel said:


> G/L ON THE SALE....THATS A FAIR PRICE!


Thanks bro..i wasn't sure how much to sell it for...kinda hard to sell I really like the bike..


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

royalty ray said:


> hey bro would u take $400 if u do ill buy it my number is 210 251 6197


 Call sent bro..hit me up again..will talk..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

YEAHH ITS CLEAN!!!


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sale is pending now..


----------



## yella_yella (Dec 1, 2011)

ill buy it money in hand hit me up 504 481 5754


----------



## lil'joey (Jul 9, 2012)

where did u get the cut out fiber glass from homie???


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

cool bike yo


----------



## dancey (Nov 26, 2012)

is the bike sold?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have the bike still but no offers were really made so just kept it for a cruiser....idk if I would sell it now....


----------

